# ducks on coosa



## meatstick (Nov 11, 2011)

just wanting a little info on hunting above brushy branch in the coosa river still in ga dont want 2 no ur spots just dont wanna step on any toes. BREAK A WING FEED A FAMILY


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 11, 2011)

so what do you really want to know? reading the regs will probably be your best bet


----------



## meatstick (Nov 11, 2011)

if its worth going r a waste of time


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 11, 2011)

NO its not! Go to the toona and don't waste your time. Or another idea, GO SCOUT. That scout thing does seem to be a thing of the past though.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Nov 13, 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## meatstick (Nov 14, 2011)

coosa opening morning paint the river red


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep the DNR will be out in full force this year. Everyone better have there stuff straight.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^^ ill 2nd that. aint nothin here but a bunch of woodrows


----------



## Quackersmacker (Nov 14, 2011)

and i hear tell that only them mud motors are able to hunt do to waterlevel in the creeks


----------



## wingding (Nov 14, 2011)

Need to know the creek channels. Lots of under water surprises If there's any water at all.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 14, 2011)

I heard from a buddy this weekend that hunts the Coosa alot. He isn't even hunting it (and he's off all next week).  I think it's a combo of fewer birds and more people. 

I don't hunt there myself but hope this helps.  I'd try some bigger water if there is such a thing this year.


----------



## meatstick (Nov 15, 2011)

mud motor shells decoys @mojo headed up the coosa c u there


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 15, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> NO its not! Go to the toona and don't waste your time. Or another idea, GO SCOUT. That scout thing does seem to be a thing of the past though.





Quackersmacker said:


> ^^^^^^



Why would he bother going to scout??  I mean look at his avatar pic. Clearly, he's too busy for scouting.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 15, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> Why would he bother going to scout??  I mean look at his avatar pic. Clearly, he's too busy for scouting.



 Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Fowl (Nov 15, 2011)

My advice: Go Left out of brushy branch take a cooler of beer about 15 mins down the main river and hunt an opening on the left. Just be Sure you have your GA license in order!

Don't worry about that channel in brushy branch just get there in the dark and tear straight through it!


----------



## meatstick (Nov 16, 2011)

Some of u need a beer and I didn't no the coosa river was a club


----------



## little rascal (Nov 16, 2011)

*Club Coosa*

the next best thing to Mallard Place.:jump:


----------



## castandblast (Nov 16, 2011)

the coosa club consist of a bunch of guys getting up way to early, sitting in a boat and enjoying the sunrise in camo. guns and shells are not necessary because you want see any birds to shoot.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2011)

Fowl said:


> My advice: Go Left out of brushy branch take a cooler of beer about 15 mins down the main river and hunt an opening on the left. Just be Sure you have your GA license in order!
> 
> Don't worry about that channel in brushy branch just get there in the dark and tear straight through it!



Bass Boat got busted up last week in Brushy along with it occupants, its tricky... we were up there for youth weekend


----------



## kscoggins (Nov 16, 2011)

Went up there without scouting a few too many times in the early times of my hunting.  Good luck, you might see a woody.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 17, 2011)

im there


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 17, 2011)

kscoggins said:


> Went up there without scouting a few too many times in the early times of my hunting.  Good luck, you might see a woody.



or 2


----------



## Wack-n-Stack (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coosa*

Hey Meatstick.. I sent u a PM..


----------



## meatstick (Nov 19, 2011)

goodday on coosa RIVER


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 19, 2011)

got my limit


----------

